# صلاة للمتضايقين و المجروحين



## ava_kirolos_son (6 مايو 2010)

1.ربي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ،
اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ،
أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ،
أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي .
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ،
لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ،
حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني .
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ،
عقلي ثابت فيك ،
لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون جبانا أو غير مستقر .
أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ،
أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ،
انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ،
ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل ..
أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ،
وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسى



ياربى انا ابنك محتاج حنانك ياربى اجعلنى ابن ليك قربنى كمان وكمان انا من غيرك انسان فانى على الارض انا ضعيف قوينى قلبا نقيا اخلق فيا يا اللة
​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مايو 2010)

يارب سلام
صلاه جميله جدا ومعزيه
شكرا جدا علي هذه الصلاه الاكثر من جميله
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2010)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*

*ميرسي حبيبي الصلاة روعة...*


----------

